# Snipe Migration



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If anyone is looking for some different upland action, the snipe migration is on and the flights are into North Dakota. Check out wet spots in wheat stubble that has some regrowth. Looked pretty good today.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm with you all the way on that one Dick. Any of you guys that haven't tried it are missing out. Those little fellows are a real challenge. Problem for us is that they're usually gone by the time we get to ND. I usually end up hunting them in Florida at Christmas.

Save us a few sharpies! We'll be there in two weeks. Take care.

[album]8314[/album]
[album]8315[/album]
[album]8316[/album]


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been flushing a bunch, what do the little buggers taste like?


----------

